# advice on friendly people/coastal area to live???!!!



## new life

Hi all!

I know it's vague but my husband and I want to buy in a country area of Italy (not too far from a city) where the people are friendly. Ideally with a view of the sea (even if its a few miles away).
Portofino looks lovely but I think it's pricey.
Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## stefanaccio

Teramo is an inland city in Abruzzo that will meet your needs. The people are very friendly and open to newcomers. Excellent prices and food also.


----------



## new life

stefanaccio said:


> Teramo is an inland city in Abruzzo that will meet your needs. The people are very friendly and open to newcomers. Excellent prices and food also.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for replying. Do you know if there is a lake there, I want to live near water.....?


----------



## Evinson

*Question for Casale about Teramo*

Hello Casale, it's strange but Teramo is the town I picked off the map just before I saw your message. It seems nicely connected to the coast by train and likewise to Aquila by road. My family and I are looking at spending 1 or 2 years in Italy as a break from our life in the Czech Republic. My work is mainly translating from Czech to English but would like to find a part-time job teaching English. I am a qualified teacher and think it's a great opportunity to get to know locals. I would be grateful to you for advice on accomodation rental possibilities in Teramo (something modest 50-70m2 for 2 adults and 2 small children) and work opportunities. Finance doesn't play a big role regards work so I was even thinking of volunteer work in Aquila including labouring which is a great tonic after hours on the laptop.
Any thoughts you have will be greatly received. All the best, Evinson


----------



## stefanaccio

Sorry to be negative but jobs are tight all over Italy, especially tight in Abruzzo, even tighter since the earthquake. There is English language school in Teramo, you might want to contact them about possibility of employment.


----------



## Liz1954

*Home near sea in Italy*



new life said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I know it's vague but my husband and I want to buy in a country area of Italy (not too far from a city) where the people are friendly. Ideally with a view of the sea (even if its a few miles away).
> Portofino looks lovely but I think it's pricey.
> Any help greatly appreciated!


Hello,

I live in the South of Italy and I would say that really a lot depends on if you want or need to work when you come to Italy. The North of Italy would be best if you need to find jobs as there is definitely more work there, maybe in the country outside Milan, there are Lakes there. On the other hand if you aren't interested in working then the centre or South of Italy would be great. The Tuscany area of course is fabulous, but expensive, Abruzzo is great and the people very friendly, maybe around the Pescara area would suit you. Houses are very expensive around the Naples/Salerno area where I live, but its also a nice place to live.
Hope you find something that suits you.
Liz


----------

